# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Introducing our 2nd book! Yoga Chords for Mandolin

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - 
After several years of positive reinforcement and prodding, we've finally released our follow-up to the best selling *Mel Bay* book "Getting into Jazz Mandolin!" Much of the feedback has come from outside the jazz world, particularly demanding more lessons and exercises with the exclusive FFcP _(Four Finger closed Position)_ approach to fretboard mastery. In addition to the vast potential in playing beyond the cowboy chord keys and open drones in G, D, and A, many have found the physical benefits of using the fourth finger and the calisthenic improvements with hand strength and finger flexibility.
We've taken the same approach to linear fretboard freedom and have gone vertical!
_Chords, Chords, Chords!!!_
How many times newbie mandolinists have complained about the torture and cramping of the *G-chop chord*. We've developed a 48 page book to _systematically_ stretch and supercharge your chord voabulary and playing. Introducing "*Yoga Chords for Mandolin*."


Not only bluegrass chords, you can tackle fearlessly some of the more perplexing jazz vocabulary with this system. *G#9b13*?
*No problemo.* 
Sample page from the '*ii V7 I*' section:

Order your book and start stretching today!
*Purchase information*: Yoga Chords for Mandolin


More news...

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I've had the pleasure of working with my advance copy for several weeks. At first the stretches seemed unreachable, but by following the lessons I have reached enlightenment. The Bikram runs were hot!

----------


## neil argonaut

I tend to prefer 4-5-10-12 for Em rather than 4-5-7-12 as pictured, but each to their own.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

My favorite: Downward Dawg, which of course is a play on Downward Dog. I was able to make 10 fret reaches in just a matter of days. An outstanding book. Highly recommended.

----------


## Miked

Looking forward to this one!  Since I've gotten comfortable with the G chop, this should take me to the next level.

----------


## Fretbear

But wait, there's more! Order now and you will receive a free special bonus item: 
"Tofu Therapy for the Aspiring Mandola Player."

----------


## Josh Kaplan

Now who would fall for that? Again.

----------


## pglasse

I heartily endorse this new book. With just a bit of practice I've moved beyond the Downward Dawg chord to  other essentials such as the Sitka Plank. Inside tip: forget the Lotus chord and instead go for the much fuller Flowerpot chord (all rights reserved).

----------


## Mark Seale

Damn, this is just too late for me.  As usual, with money being no object, I went for the obvious surgical enhancement route rather than actually practicing.  I had the pinkie finger on my left hand replaced with the middle finger of my right.  There really isn't a chord I can't make now, but hopefully this book will give others the option to not make permanent body altering choices.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I've said this before, but for some reason, Ted can play jazz chords most of us can only dream of.

----------

JEStanek, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Wolfboy

Being as tall as I am, I was able to adapt these yoga mandolin chords to mandocello. With the increased range that the daily stretching has given me, my left hand now covers a four-octave span on piano too.

----------


## JEStanek

I only watch people do mandolin yoga.

Jamie

----------

